# la config de hackintosh 2021



## rodrigue7973be (16 Février 2021)

bonjour

je voulais acheter une carte mère + proco + ram + sans carte graphique
euh dis donc

je ne sait quelle bonne carte mère micro atx ? tu me conseil ?
lga1200
10600 (cpu+gpu)
64 Go (2x32Go ddr4 3000mhz)


----------



## rodrigue7973be (17 Février 2021)

up !


----------



## albaaaan (17 Février 2021)

Hello, tu peux partir sur une CM Asus Z490, petit plus pour Asus elle ne sont pas CFG-lock.
Pour le processeur et la ram tes choix sont ok


----------



## ntx (21 Février 2021)

Bonjour,
Des exemples de composants qui fonctionnent pour un Hackintosh sont proposés chez Tony Mac x86 .


----------



## rodrigue7973be (21 Février 2021)

ah merci ntx


----------

